# Stick removal a must?



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm doing my bottle/bowl test. Everything is going great as far as I know. PH 6.8, Nitrates/Nitrites 0, GH 180ppm, KH 0. Had a small minor ammonia jump 2 days in, but now on the third day it's 0.
I don't think I really need to, but I'm airing out the topsoil I'll be using.

Question: There are very tiny pieces of twigs in the soil. Is it vital that I remove all of them?

All that for one little ol' question. 

Thanks for all the help, and future help!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

KH is 0ppm?

I just remove the larger ones.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, I thought that a little odd. I just figured it was because there weren't any plants, fish, etc. How would I raise it if this problem continues in the tank?
I will be adding a little bit of peat floss to my filter to soften the water a little bit...unless you all feel that my GH is o.k.

Thanks for such a quick reply!!


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Baking Soda will raise your KH. I use 3 Tablespoons in a 65gal drum of water when I do a water change. It brings my new water to KH of about 4-5. The same as my tank.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

How often will I have to add it, especially if I'm going "Walstad" style?


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Add it till you get your KH up to maybe. I have mine at 4-5 but add CO2. I'm not sure how often you would need to add it but I'd test monthly and add accordingly. Just remeber to add a small amount at a time.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, when I set everything up, I'll do just that, probably just add 3 tbsp to start. What do you think about my GH? I was thinking of adding just a little bit of either peat floss, or peat granules to the filter. Enough to soften it a little, and not color the water.
Or, should I just leave it be?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

You may want to add some dolomite to your soil to raise the hardness of the water, try some in a bottle test. if you get the right amount you wont need to dose anything.

Brian


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, I need to raise it!? I thought it would have been too high already. What target ppm should I be looking for.

I suddenly feel like I'm making my very first post on my very first tank setup. 

Thank you all for all the help!

_Edit_
Just thought of this. Wouldn't different plants require different levels of hardness (the word I'm looking for isn't coming to mind)?


----------



## rhinoman (Oct 11, 2006)

You just need to raise your KH a little so that you have buffer to prevent a PH crash. To be honest some people say you can run a tank with a KH of zero but just about eveyone "in the know" say you need a KH of at least 3-4.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Got it! Now I can be "in the know"! Sweet! Thanks rhinoman!


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

In a normal tank, acids are produced and KH gets used up over time by the biofilter as it converts ammonia to nitrAte. As this happens pH will also get more acidic over time. In my regular goldie tanks, since they are big messy fish and like pH in the high 7s, I like KH to be at least 8dh. I have plants potted in topsoil in their tanks, no CO2 and around 2wpg and all my plants do great. Gh is around 120ppm.

This acidification process doesn't happen as much in a NPT because mainly the plants are converting ammonia to plant mass.

the pH in my NPTs is also up in the high 7s/8 and plant growth is amazing. So I'd look at what fish you have and whether they like more alkaline water or not and raise KH to at least 4dh. The higher your KH, the higher your pH will be up to about pH of 8.3.

Here's a calculator you can use to figure out how much baking soda to use and estimate how much that will raise pH.
Buffering capacity and pH

With fish in the tank, you want to raise pH slowly.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

:closed_2: :closed_2: :closed_2:

I have started a new more relative thread about the KH/GH issue. 
Thank you DataGuru for actually reading through all this and still giving a great reply, and for redoing the reply in the more relative thread. The stick issue for me is resolved on this thread, unless anyone has more questions etc.

If anyone is still interested in the KH/GH topic here is the link.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/36784-gh-kh-low-tech-long-term.html

Thank you all for all the help!!


----------

